# Ct. Competition



## Wade E (May 14, 2010)

Carmine, Rock, a friend and I all entered wines in a CT comp. here and had the awards dinner last night. Carmine grabbed best red blend with his Chilean from grapes, Rock took best red with his Petite Syrah and also Best of show with it also from grapes, my friend took another 2 with best white and honorable mention for red and I took Best fruit wine with my Raspberry and Best mead with my Raspberry Melomel so all that bleeding, West Nile. and malaria last year was worth it!


----------



## RadarLuv (May 14, 2010)

Nice Wade. Congrats to all.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations. I am hoping to enter some wines this summer at the local fairs if for no other reason to get the feed back.


----------



## Zoogie (May 14, 2010)

WTG and Congratulations to you all!


----------



## Julie (May 14, 2010)

Congrats Wade.


----------



## Wade E (May 14, 2010)

Thanks, I have to say that Rock's wine was 1 of if not the best red wine I have ever had the pleasure of tasting in my life. Carmine makes an awesome wine every year and always wins but his younger brother has taken the pebble from hand this time!


----------



## Rock (May 14, 2010)

This coming from you Wade is the ultimate honor.Thank you for your great wines as well.


----------



## Wade E (May 14, 2010)

And by the way Rock, you thanked me for runing this forrum along with other when its people like you who really keep it going. It be a pretty weoird site if it as just me and the other admin!


----------

